# you think BD will have a crazy holiday sale this year?



## spectastic (Sep 4, 2012)

I was looking at some of the deals they had last year, with the gravity liberty x, comp x, and pro x. These were all insane deals for bikes with sram groupsets. Sure the wheels, brakes and frames weren't in the same league, but still... So I'm wondering if BD will do something similar this year.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes ... Santa comes every year :thumbsup:


----------



## spectastic (Sep 4, 2012)

I knew he was real!


----------



## 2002maniac (May 8, 2012)

seems like they always have pretty decent deals. I didn't know they did christmas specials. cool..


----------



## spectastic (Sep 4, 2012)

well that's what I'm wondering. Last year, they did. But two years ago, the deals didn't look very different than the regular news feed.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

I want a motobecane so bad.

I would've gotten one years ago if I knew my consumer ego wouldn't kick in. I would end up stripping the frame and repainting it just to hide my cheap habits and ease the bruising of my fragile socio-economic ego.


----------



## "the dude" (Aug 19, 2012)

I tried using the web.archive.org to figure out when the sweetest close out deals happen... Didn't have much success. I don't wanna wait for Santa


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

You can join the BD newsletter and get early notification of special deals:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/deals/

or check the BD Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikesdirect/122199864367


----------



## "the dude" (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks! I'm already on the mail list and have a rss notification of their Facebook page. I have been really impressed with biked direct since buying a mtb from them three years ago. Are you affiliated with bikes direct?


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

"the dude" said:


> Thanks! I'm already on the mail list and have a rss notification of their Facebook page.
> I have been really impressed with biked direct since buying a mtb from them three years ago.
> Are you affiliated with bikes direct?


Nope, I am not affiliated. I own a few of their bikes and want to pay it forward :thumbsup:


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't wait for that one


----------



## Tungty (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks like I had some bad luck - I'd be happy if they sent me the one I ordered and not the banged up, altered, wrong color version that was sent


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

I just received a sale announcement on the Carbon Fiber Storm.

*Shimano 4600/105 Carbon Fiber 2013 Le Champion CF Storm SALE $999*
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_cf_storm.htm


----------



## bortoni (Jun 15, 2012)

flatsix911 said:


> I just received a sale announcement on the Carbon Fiber Storm.
> 
> *Shimano 4600/105 Carbon Fiber 2013 Le Champion CF Storm SALE $999*


I pulled the trigger on this one. Same color. My first DB bike. I'm pretty much a newb. My current bike is a CF Scatante that I bought on craigslist.

I will report back on my experience putting it together etc.
-Ed


----------



## bortoni (Jun 15, 2012)

bortoni said:


> I pulled the trigger on this one. Same color. My first DB bike. I'm pretty much a newb. My current bike is a CF Scatante that I bought on craigslist.
> 
> I will report back on my experience putting it together etc.
> -Ed



Just to follow up. I got my bike yesterday. The box had some scuffs and one place where the quick release of one of the wheels had punctured the box. However, everything was fine.

I put it together in about 40 minutes since I was going slow and wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything since I've never done this sort of thing before. After it was all done, I took it to REI for "bronze level" service ($25), where they will adjust and double check everything.

Looking forward to getting it done and going for a decent ride. I will post pics and report back when it's ready.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

bortoni said:


> Just to follow up. I got my bike yesterday.
> Looking forward to getting it done and going for a decent ride.
> I will post pics and report back when it's ready.


Congratulations on your new ride... a very good deal :thumbsup: 
It looks the CF Storm is almost sold out and the price went back up to $1,195


----------



## bortoni (Jun 15, 2012)

bortoni said:


> Just to follow up. I got my bike yesterday. The box had some scuffs and one place where the quick release of one of the wheels had punctured the box. However, everything was fine.
> 
> I put it together in about 40 minutes since I was going slow and wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything since I've never done this sort of thing before. After it was all done, I took it to REI for "bronze level" service ($25), where they will adjust and double check everything.
> 
> Looking forward to getting it done and going for a decent ride. I will post pics and report back when it's ready.


I got my bike back from REI last night. Too late to actually try it. I put it on my stand and it shifts perfectly. I also bought some cycling shoes but I think I will use regular pedals for my first ride today. 

I don't want to change too many things at once. I figure I better get used to the bike and then learn how to get in and out of clipless pedals.

Super pumped!


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Another TGIF Secret Sale :thumbsup:
EXCLUSIVE SECRET BIKE DEALS

2012 Carbon Tri Kestrel K4000 PRO SL with SRAM RED 
LIST: $7,499 | SECRET SALE: $3,200 









2012 Carbon Tri Kestrel K4000 PRO SL with Shimano Ultegra
LIST: $4,900 | SALE: $2,700 









2012 Carbon Road Bikes, Kestrel RT1000 with Shimano 105
LIST: $2,749 | SALE: $1,649


----------



## Aiki (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I am hoping for a really good sale on a Motobecane Century Ti or the 2013 Mercier Corvus AL. Both have relaxed geometry for my aging body and both accomodate wide tires so that it can be versatile enough to ride in a group or ride some gravel roads/commute. I plan on getting a second set of wheels/cassette to accomplish this task easily.

C'mon BD, daddy needs a new ride!


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

BLACK FRIDAY DEALS https://www.bikesdirect.com/

Shimano Ultegra Road Bikes Compare at $1,995 | SALE $799 









Carbon Fork Hybrid Bikes Compare at $1,000 | SALE $449 









Fixie Track Bikes with Aluminum Frames Compare at $800 | SALE $229


----------



## s4alex (Sep 4, 2012)

Man, that Knight is so tempting. 

Trying to decide if I should just pull the trigger and buy it.


----------



## Aiki (Nov 9, 2012)

*yes that Windsor Knight is tempting at $799*

I agree that the Windsor Knight is tempting at $799, 

I just hope they will put the 2013 Mercier Corvus AL at a similar discount from $899.
That would put in at $720 with a 20% discount or just hope they round down to a very very tempting and delicious $699 for full a Ultegra bike(except the cranks).

I've already purchased another set of wheels since I am a Clydesdale at 230 pounds to replace the stock wheels to us in group rides. 

And once I purchase the bike, I will also purchase a touring/commuter wheel and 700 x 35c tires to be able to use on gravel trails. The 2013 Corvus accepts tires up to 700 x 40c.

And I will probably put "Cross Brakes" on it too so that I can ride safely in an more upright position.

C'mon BD, daddy need a new bicycle.


----------



## stowellt (Dec 18, 2011)

On the higher end, they have the Motobecane Team Titanium LeChampion with full Dura-Ace and Ksyrium Elite's for $2199 (You have to add it to you cart to see the price). At that price, it seems like you could ride it for a year, sell it and nearly break even. Can't often say that with a brand-new bike.


----------



## Aiki (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, stowelt. I do have my eye on a titanium bike also with similar geometry to the Mercier Corvus in the Ti Century that has 105 or 105/ultegra on it. If they put that on an awesome sale, I would be tempted to opt for that instead.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

stowellt said:


> On the higher end, they have the Motobecane Team Titanium LeChampion with full Dura-Ace and Ksyrium Elite's for $2199 (You have to add it to you cart to see the price). At that price, it seems like you could ride it for a year, sell it and nearly break even. Can't often say that with a brand-new bike.


That is an awesome deal for full DA :thumbsup:
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_teamti_10.htm


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

stowellt said:


> On the higher end, they have the Motobecane Team Titanium LeChampion with full Dura-Ace and Ksyrium Elite's for $2199 (You have to add it to you cart to see the price). At that price, it seems like you could ride it for a year, sell it and nearly break even. Can't often say that with a brand-new bike.


Wow, that's the bike I bought for $2799 last year! I feel a little better in that my size 53 is not available now.


----------



## jimc5423 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been looking at that bike for the past week and finally bought it today. Hopefully it will get here before Thanksgiving day. I bought my present bike in 1983, a Takara Competition with Shimano 600EX components. I went to the LBS and they had nothing my size, 60cm, in stock or on order. They said I couldn't get an aluminum frame and Ultegra components.I can't wait until it arrives. It is about 6 lbs less than my old one, so it is going to be quite a change.



s4alex said:


> Man, that Knight is so tempting.
> 
> Trying to decide if I should just pull the trigger and buy it.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

BD Black Friday deals ... no affiliation :thumbsup:



> SE Racing Singlespeed 29er Mountain Bikes, * >See Deal Click Here<*
> Shimano DA9000 2x11 Spd Titanium Road Bikes+Ksyrium+ WCS* >See Deal Click Here<*
> FULL Suspension 29ers Shimano XTR 30 Speed DynaSys Bikes* >See Deal Click Here<*
> Titanium Shimano Dura Ace Road Bikes* >See Deal Click Here<*
> ...


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

BD Deal #1 Expires Midnight 11/25/12
*Gore Professional Sealed Shift Cables+Housing Kit*
Save up to 60% off new Road Bike wheelsets and road bikes 










Deal #2 Expires 11/26/12
*Easton EC90 Aero Carbon Clincher Wheelset $1249 *
EXCLUSIVE SECRET BIKES and Parts DEALS 
Choose "Secret_wheels_E"


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Deal #3 Expires Midnight 11/26/12 $109
*ToolKit with every tool one would need + ToolBox*
Save up to 60% off new Road Bike wheelsets and road bikes | Save up to 60% off new bikes


----------



## Aiki (Nov 9, 2012)

*A little disappointed so far*

So far a little disappointed with the Black Friday sale. Looking for a wide tire road bike to be on sale and so far, none of them have been discounted.:mad2: :mad2:

Hopefully Cyber Monday will bring me one, either the Mercier Corvus or the Motobecane Century Pro Ti.  :thumbsup:


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Here are the final 12 Days of Christmas deals from BD::thumbsup:



> DEAL #1
> *Shimano Tiagra Road Bikes with Carbon Forks*
> Road Bikes - Dawes Lightning 2300
> 
> ...


----------

